# Digital Betta Art



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

I am a new digital artist. Got a tablet for Christmas by my wonderful boyfriend. I use Sketchbook Pro 2010. I just whipped up this drawing about an hour ago and wanted to share it with everyone. I also do take commissions. If you would like one done of one of your bettas message me for price info and send me a picture ^_^


----------



## meeka (Jul 1, 2010)

oh, thats lovely.

Your very talented!!


----------



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

meeka said:


> oh, thats lovely.
> 
> Your very talented!!


Thank you so much!


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

I'm like hardcore broke otherwise I'd probably inquire.
Great drawing though! You must be pretty talented, I know I can't draw anything like that. lol


----------



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

metalbetta said:


> I'm like hardcore broke otherwise I'd probably inquire.
> Great drawing though! You must be pretty talented, I know I can't draw anything like that. lol


Thank you so much. I am still new at digital, but getting better. I will be making more betta art soon.


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Wow, that is amazing!


----------



## Alexanderismylife (Jun 14, 2010)

I love it  I could never do anything like that lol.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

wow very pretty!!


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

Nice artwork!


----------



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

*New Picture!!!*

Another one I just finished up!:-D


----------



## Duncan13 (Nov 7, 2010)

I love it! You have exceptional drawing skillz!


----------



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

Duncan13 said:


> I love it! You have exceptional drawing skillz!


Thank you! I try my best ^_^


----------



## Martinismommy (Dec 2, 2010)

That is REALLY good! If you need any models let me know I have some real nice photo's I'd be willing to let you use......


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

lilchiwolf said:


> Another one I just finished up!:-D


Wow this is amazing!! 

what do you use to do this?


----------



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

I would love to do art of peoples bettas! I only charge $10 a photo if you are interested!

And I use SketchbookPro2010


----------



## Maryrox247 (Aug 10, 2009)

Really great art! If this was free i'd definitely have some of my bettas drawn!


----------



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

Maryrox247 said:


> Really great art! If this was free i'd definitely have some of my bettas drawn!


If it didn't take a lot of time to do it would be free, but costumers $ goes to good use. I put it all to my fishes ^_^


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Really Nice!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

lilchiwolf said:


> I would love to do art of peoples bettas! I only charge $10 a photo if you are interested!
> 
> And I use SketchbookPro2010


What site?


----------



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

bettalover2033 said:


> What site?


What site for what now?


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

lilchiwolf said:


> What site for what now?


What site did you get this amazing digital drawing?


----------



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

bettalover2033 said:


> What site did you get this amazing digital drawing?


It was no site. I was my own drawing. I have all my art up on here: http://www.furaffinity.net/user/lilchiwolf/


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

lilchiwolf said:


> It was no site. I was my own drawing. I have all my art up on here: http://www.furaffinity.net/user/lilchiwolf/


WHAT!?!?! :shock:

Wow that truly is amazing! I'm sorry if i offended you in any way, but i thought with perfection like that, a person would have to be using some kind of extra help.

Again, sorry.

You have an amazing talent!


----------



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

bettalover2033 said:


> WHAT!?!?! :shock:
> 
> Wow that truly is amazing! I'm sorry if i offended you in any way, but i thought with perfection like that, a person would have to be using some kind of extra help.
> 
> ...


its ok, and thank you. I do digital betta art for $10 if you want one of your betta. Pass the word around. I would love to draw other bettas ^_^


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

lilchiwolf said:


> its ok, and thank you. I do digital betta art for $10 if you want one of your betta. Pass the word around. I would love to draw other bettas ^_^


No thank you but maybe some other time. And sure ill pass the word.


----------



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

Digital Charcoal!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Wow thats really good!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## Johnificent (Feb 21, 2010)

:O beautiful! and beautiful betta


----------

